# ED/ viagra/ Cialis question



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok guys. My issue: I'm know that I have some kind of performance anxiety, but Im wondering if I have ED and if so would cialis or such help physically or help confidence.

I have morning erections pretty much every day. I also have them during the day, sometimes so much that its embarrassing. During sexual relations, I do worry if I will perform by getting hard. When I do get hard, i try to go in but I go soft in less than a minute and can't continue. I cannot stay hard. I know that this causes anxiety because I can feel it and i get embarrassed.

I do have a history of porn watching addiction. I am working on that to change the way i think. Porn has lessened my excitement, however, i absolutely love sex and intimacy. 

I will be going to counseling to help. 

I am wondering: would cialis or viagra help with this? When I want sex, will it help me get hard and stay hard and help confidence.

How does it work? Has it worked for you all? I am lower 30s


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Nothing beats confidence in a man with respect to sex.
His confidence puts the woman at ease,and puts him in charge.
If you lack confidence in your ability to rock her world, not even Cialis or Viagra could help you.

Find out what she likes , take your time when approaching her,and that embarrassing " issue " just before penetration will disappear.

Once you have gained that confidence, Cialis / Viagra will just give you more staying power.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Nothing beats confidence in a man with respect to sex.
> His confidence puts the woman at ease,and puts him in charge.
> If you lack confidence it your ability to rock her world, not even Cialis or Viagra could help you.
> Find out what she likes , take your time when approaching her,and that embarrassing " issue " just before penetration will disappear.


I agree for the most part....but dont you think if he used an ED med it might take some pressure off? 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

I take cialis. Works great but they charge $5 each daily pill. 5mg. 

Cialis increase blood flow to penis. Which in turn helps maintain an erection. It won't give you an erection, it maintains one. 

I truly believe if what you are describing its not a serious issue other than the porn. 

I think it's your anxiety that plays mind tricks. But try cialis, it will help maintain your erection, in turn calm your performance anxiety and you are all set. In fact, I've been know to go 2-3x per night on certain occasions when taking 10mg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> I agree for the most part....but dont you think if he used an ED med it might take some pressure off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ED med works with your brain.
During the initial stages of arousal, the brain releases certain hormones/ chemicals.

If you are fearful/ lack confidence, the brain sends the wrong signal and you loose erection.

I have used Cialis a couple of times , and it helps boost my staying power. So that after orgasm, I can still go again in a matter of five or so minutes. As long as the " killer instinct " is there in my mind. 
It helps shorten my refractory period and the second erection is just as firm as the first.
Just like when I was in my teens and early twenties.

Also it stays in my system for about three days.

What Cialis does is help to keep the blood in your penis,until your brain says you're finished.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Cialis has a longer half life than Viagra.

My husband does not need those pills yet. 

Since sex is very important to both of us, we agreed that my husband will take Cialis when ED comes as he ages.


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

I have used Viagra a few times and the other "side effect" is unbelievable wood in the morning with horniness that goes with it. It is strange but many men have asked this question on various web sites so I know it just isn't me. So this may help you the morning after also - at least if you use Viagra. Downside though is that I needed to shoot my load badly in the morning and it was sometimes not convenient but I always found a way!


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

I had some anxieties about sex during R with my wife after her Affiar. Cialas worked great and it stays in your system a few days. It really got me past my issue built up confidence and now no problem.

The difficult part is talking with your Dr about your problem


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

You're having erectile problems because your level of sexual desire for your partner is not high enough due to being conditioned by the very high level of sexual intensity you get when masturbating to porn. Something that is extremely difficult to replicate in an ongoing relationship. The anxiety you feel is the result of this and adds to the sexual difficulties but is not the primary cause of them.

You would probably be fine if you had sex with a new partner but after awhile that sexual desire would fade too. Usually the two choices guys have when this happens is turn to porn exclusively which a lot of long married guys do, or quit the porn completely which is hard to do if you've been using it for a long time. Trying to walk a tightrope between porn and partner sex gets harder the longer you have been married.

And of course Viagra and the others will do nothing to create or raise desire, they only work if the desire is already there. If there is enough desire to get an erection the drugs will keep you from losing it during sex but chances are with lower than optimal desire you won't be able to ejaculate during intercourse which is a common problem among heavy porn users when they attempt partner sex unless they are having sex with someone they just met. In that case the excitement of being with a new partner is sometimes enough to override the porn conditioning.


----------



## fortheloveofit2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mr B said:


> You're having erectile problems because your level of sexual desire for your partner is not high enough due to being conditioned by the very high level of sexual intensity you get when masturbating to porn. Something that is extremely difficult to replicate in an ongoing relationship. The anxiety you feel is the result of this and adds to the sexual difficulties but is not the primary cause of them.
> 
> You would probably be fine if you had sex with a new partner but after awhile that sexual desire would fade too. Usually the two choices guys have when this happens is turn to porn exclusively which a lot of long married guys do, or quit the porn completely which is hard to do if you've been using it for a long time. Trying to walk a tightrope between porn and partner sex gets harder the longer you have been married.


Thats it! NO MORE PORN!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Agreed that the ED pills will not aid in the initial arousal, but once you're there, it'll keep you there! A cardiologist perscribed them to me and gave some sample packs, but said that I'd likely not need them, which I don't.

The only real unsettling side effect is the throbbing headache that I seem to get afterward.


----------



## charliepie (Sep 11, 2012)

Good idea to take some paracetamol at the same time, 1000mg of paracetamol should be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

